# Festplatte wird nicht im arbeitsplatz angezeigt



## sonic1monkey (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

habe eine neue interne festplatte eingebaut

WD Blue mit 4TB

Wird im Gerätemanager erkannt und sieht soweit ok aus.

Aber im arbeitsplatz wird die nicht angezeigt.

Woran kann das liegen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasWurmi (22. Juni 2017)

Hast du der Platte in der Datenträgerverwaltung schon einen Buchstaben zugewiesen ?


----------



## Körschgen (22. Juni 2017)

Du musst die Platte (wie jede neue HDD) initialisieren und formatieren.

Start-> nach Computerverwaltung suchen -> in der Verwaltung die Datenträgerverwaltung anwählen.

Da kannst du dann deine Platte partitionieren und mounten.


----------



## sonic1monkey (22. Juni 2017)

Danke, ich wusste das es so eine kleinigkeit ist....

Meine SSDs haben sich immer automatisch eingerichtet


----------



## Chinaquads (22. Juni 2017)

Weil sie bestimmt vor formatiert waren


----------

